# hello from Racin' Ray



## bobbys hobbys (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello forum members,

Used to own a hobby shop for R/C racing where we had some great times on my track. 

Now the kids are grown up, shop is closed and I have lots of inventory to sell at below retail prices. 

Check it out here!!!

We have at least this many more items to sell, which will be listed in the coming weeks and days.

If you are a dealer, then get in touch via Private Message for volume package discounts.

Would you like to buy a racing track? We have one for sale. Get in touch and get it on!! :dude:

--Racin' Ray


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Got any tamiya stuff?


----------



## bobbys hobbys (Feb 29, 2012)

*Yes we have Tamiya stuff*

Hello TamiyaKing,

Here is what we have listed so far and we have a lot more! You can see some Tamiya parts in our price list, but I haven't taken the pictures yet. 

My next task is to list a box of merchandise that has a lot of Tamiya parts. 

We will let you know when we add another batch. Hopefully by Saturday, March 10th.

Thanks for your inquiry! :wave:


----------

